# Icd9 status post epidural



## mamacase1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can someone tell me what you would use for status post epidural injection done in the office?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 21, 2012)

why did they have the epidural?


----------



## mamacase1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*reply*

Lumbar dic disease


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 22, 2012)

I would just use the 722.52 then.


----------



## mamacase1 (Feb 22, 2012)

*thanks*

Thank you.


----------

